# I got the pump go-ahead ...



## treasure_ireland (Sep 29, 2010)

& im excited but also scared.

I am getting it on 11/01/11.

Getting the Accu-Chek Combo 

Anyone else on this pump?


----------



## Steff (Sep 29, 2010)

Great news x happy pumping


----------



## purpleshadez (Sep 29, 2010)

Hiya,

Congratulations 

I'm not on that pump, so cannot comment on it. It is a bit nerve racking, I was also very excited and nervous! 

I found that the whole thing went really well! My team have been very supportive and despite a few headaches (I'm sure we all have those days where nothing works out) I have seen fantastic results!

The scariest part for me was my first set change but I did it at the clinic so my DSN was there just incase I did anything wrong, which I didn't so yay!  Once you get used to it it's really straight forward. I hope it works out for you.

All the best,

Martin


----------



## Northerner (Sep 29, 2010)

Fantastic! Great news Rebecca!  I think we have a few members on that pump so you should get lots of tips!


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Sep 29, 2010)

Woohoo! Congratulations!

I'm not on that particular pump, but I've found pumping ten times better than MDI. I'm sure you'll feel the same after a few weeks.

Best of luck when the time comes. Hopefully your healthcare team can support your transition (my DSN was fabulous!), but we're always here if you have any questions


----------



## treasure_ireland (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for all your support!

Im sure when Jan comes around il be posting on here like mad, asking all sorts of questions.

Im looking forward to a good start to 2011 and hopefully a better health!


----------



## bev (Sep 29, 2010)

Good luck.Bev


----------



## tracey w (Sep 29, 2010)

Im on that pump, and its great!

Good luck and any questions, just ask?


----------



## spiritfree (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm also on that pump. It is fantastic. I'm sure you will get great results.


----------



## shiv (Sep 29, 2010)

Congrats! You have to make a countdown calendar


----------



## rossoneri (Oct 1, 2010)

I am on the Combo too and like it although I think everyone tends to be positive about the pump that they are on.


----------



## treasure_ireland (Oct 1, 2010)

shiv said:


> Congrats! You have to make a countdown calendar



Created 

14 weeks.
3 days
16 hours
51 minutes

hehe!


----------

